# Fountain Pen a Highlighter



## jeffj13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Is anyone successfully using a fountain pen as a highlighter?  If so,  what nib are you using?

I have this picture in my mind of a nib that is curved upward and disc-like at the end, but I have been unable to find one.

If I can't find one, I suppose I can use a broad calligraphy nib.

jeff


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

I am not using a fountain pen as a highlighter, but I know it can be done.  There are some inks formulated to work well as a highlighter ink, such as Firefly.  I know Richard Binder has on occasion ground a nib to be very wide just for the purpose of being a highlighter.  I think you're on the right track thinking in terms of a wide calligraphy nib.  If you don't want to get into grinding, I'd get the widest Broad nib, music nib, or italic nib you can find.  If you're intending this to be in a pen you make yourself, I'd go for a Broad nib.  If you're thinking of a bought pen, I'd recommend you try a Lamy Safari with the widest italic nib from a Lamy Joy switched out into it.  A good Lamy dealer should be able to manage that for you.

Good luck!  Let us know what you come up with!

Scott.


----------



## gwilki (Oct 8, 2008)

Jeff: Look at the Pilot Parallel. It is perfectly suited to highlighting.


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.  My interest is in making my own fountain pen.  I may have found a solution here:

http://pencity.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/Brause/OrnamentNibs.htm?L+scstore+unuv1090+1206394450

The 3mm or 4mm nib may fit the bill, although I don't know if that nib will fit a churchill or other large fountain pen.  I may have to give it a try.

If anyone knows where I can find that style of nib that will fit a churchill, please let me know.

jeff


----------



## mdtbear (Oct 10, 2008)

Those are dip pen nibs and will not work on a fountain pen.


----------



## jeffj13 (Oct 10, 2008)

mdtbear said:


> Those are dip pen nibs and will not work on a fountain pen.



Thanks.  I hadn't had a chance to research these carefully yet and you just saved me the time.

jeff


----------

